# Hello From Northern Indiana



## leona66 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just joined this forum. I love it. I have just got my chickens I went to get feed for my sister for our meat chicks,and the elevator had all these sweet little chicks. I got 4 domminic and 3 buff orph,4 leghorns 3 rhode island reds and 5 Isa browns. they are all hen chicks s I wanted to start my own little hen Ranch .I wanted different colored hens and eggs. I am so excited!
My sister laughed when she saw them.the meat chicks all reside at her house she just knew I would not be able to resist.
Leona


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome from one Hoosier to another.


----------



## MinistryMindedLee (Jul 13, 2012)

Very new also, no chicks yet but soon. North Central Indiana here. (South Bend)


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome! West central Indiana here.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome leona! I'm another new Hoosier, from Salem, down near Louisville. We have toured the state over a lifetime, spending some years in New Albany, Palmyra, Lafayette, Kokomo (for the blizzard of '77), Young America, Bunker Hill, and now in the wilds of Washington County. 

Hope you enjoy your new flock!


----------



## leona66 (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome! I do love my new flock lol. they are just a few weeks old but importart part of this new Homestead Leona


----------



## blondie (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome from southern Indiana


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome welcome!!!!


----------



## TheChickenFountain (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome from Davidson NC.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Howdy !! From N E Texas !!


----------



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome I just started yesterday too. We have 4 hens that we just got back in feb they are just starting to lay eggs only 2 of the 4 that we found so far. We're in northern Cali


----------

